# GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut



## illumihasi (24. Mai 2016)

*GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Hallo Leute,

Meine nVidia GTX970 ist soweit prima, nur der Lüfter gibt einen Konstant Ekligen ton von sich.. Egal bei welcher Drehzahl. 

Ich würde gern alles Orginal lassen, nur den lüfter würde ich gerne tauschen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das so einfach möglich ist. Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

Google konnte es leider nicht, habe seit tagen schon gesucht..

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## drstoecker (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Welches Modell hast du denn genau? Wie macht sich das Geräusch bemerkbar,  fiepen,? Rattern? Rauschen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Um welche Karte handelt es sich explizit?

Wenn man den kompletten Kühler nicht wechseln möchte, dann kann man auch die Abdeckungen runternehmen und zwei 120mm oder drei 92mm (je nach Größe des Kühlers) draufsetzen.
Anschluss an die Karte dann per VGA PWM Adapter (A / B), dann kann man die Lüftersteuerung der Karte beibehalten und muss nicht übers Mainboard gehen.


----------



## Pos-Pit (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Oder je nach dem wie alt sie ist den Kundendienst kontaktieren.
Garantiefall!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum!


illumihasi schrieb:


> Ich würde gern alles Orginal lassen, nur den lüfter würde ich gerne  tauschen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das so einfach möglich ist.


Habe ich auch gemacht, siehe hier ab Geitrag #78:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...uehler-integrierte-92mm-noctua-luefter-8.html

Aber Du solltest zuerst sicherstellen, woher das Geräusch kommt


----------



## bschicht86 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Falls das Lüfterlager trocken ist, sollten ein paar Tropfen Feinmechanikeröl Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## illumihasi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Wow, danke für die schnellen Antworten! 

Puhhh.. Was ist das für eine, gute Frage! ^^ ich hab den Rechner komplett gekauft. Problem ist, ich möchte den ganzen Rechner nicht schon wieder zurück schicken.. einzelne Komponenten nehmen die nicht. 

Das Geräusch ist eher ein rattern/klacken, schwer zu beschreiben. Sobald ich den ein bisschen bremste ist der Lüfter still, zumal er aber "langsam lief" wenn ich ein Spiel starte wird es noch ekliger.. 

Kann ich euch ein Bild der graka schicken bzw kann ich das im System irgendwo sehen um was für eine sich das genau handelt?


----------



## thoast3 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Du kannst gerne ein Foto von der Grafikkarte machen 
Dann sieht man idR, was für ein Kühler verbaut wurde und wie viele Lüfter bzw Lüfter welcher Größe man draufbauen sollte.


----------



## illumihasi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Hab die mal oben mit angehangen. Audio geht leider nicht hochzuladen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Ein lautes Refenrenzdesign: Da kanmnst nix machen, außer einem anderen Kühlersystem. Der CPU-Kühler ist natürlich auch winzig, wie sieht das Gehäuse aus? CPU? Preis? Umtausch noch möglich?
KFA² GeForce GTX 970 (Black PCB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## thoast3 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Ok. Ist 'ne KFA2 GTX 970 mit einem abgespeckten Referenz-Design.
Ich würde zwei 92-mm-Lüfter auf den Kühlkörper schnallen.

Für Audio-Upload bietet sich Soundcloud an: SoundCloud - Listen to music


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Da wird es schwierig, andere Lüfter draufzuklemmen, weil es eine Referenz-Karte mit DHE-Kühler (Direct-Heat-Exhaust) ist. Letzteres sorgt dann auch für die hohe Lautstärke; solche Radiallüfter müssen für gewöhnlich relativ schnell drehen, um die Luft horizontal durch die Lamellen nach hinten raus zu drücken.

Alternative:
 Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo III Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Unter Umständen auch: Arctic Accelero S3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (erfordert genügend Platz im Gehäuse sowie ausreichend Luftzirkulation, könnte zur Not noch mit einem Lüfter versehen werden)


----------



## illumihasi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Das Gehäuse ist ein Zaalman z9, CPU ist ein Intel i7-6700K, 16 GB RAM von G.skill. Ich rufe morgen mal beim Support an, ich musste den Rechner schon mal ein schicken weil die Graka (MSI) defekt war. Im Austausch kam die.. Vielleicht kommen die mir ja entgegen?! 

Bezahlt habe ich für das teil 1.200 Euro.

---------------------------------------------------------

Guten morgen, sollte sich wie erwarten der Hersteller quer stellen mir mit der Grafikkarte entgegen zu kommen, es gibt von alpenföhn einen PCI Slot einbauramen für lüfter, würde das für die Kühlung reichen, 2 x 120er lüfter dran zu fummeln?

Hier mal ein Link dazu:

Alpenföhn PCI-Slot Montagesystem für Lüfter:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## illumihasi (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Hab Grad mit dem Support Telefoniert, unglaublich aber wahr, ich kann die Graka zurück schicken. Hab jetzt noch eine E-Mail geschrieben und gebeten das ich eine mit zwei lüfter bekomme, die sollen im allgemeinen ja ruhiger laufen, mal gucken was die sagen! 

Heute bastel ich erstmal eine zweite SSD Platte ein, mal gucken ob das alles so läuft wie ich es mir vorstelle, zusätzlich habe ich noch zwei 140er Gehäuse lüfter bestellt, jeweils von Alpenföhn. 

Danke für eure Ratschläge und Bemühungen, ich werde mich hier weiter aufhalten und ein bisschen mitlesen und vielleicht auch mein Senf dazu geben.

Liebe grüße aus Berlin


----------



## BreakinB (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*



illumihasi schrieb:


> Ich rufe morgen mal beim Support an, ich musste den Rechner schon mal ein schicken weil die Graka (MSI) defekt war. Im Austausch kam die.. Vielleicht kommen die mir ja entgegen?!



Rein interessehalber: Welcher Händler und welche MSI GTX 970 war denn ursprünglich verbaut?

MSI Deutschland | Graphics card - The world leader in display performance

Selbst wenn es die rechte mit dem gleichen "Referenzdesign" war, ist die KFA2-Karte kein gleichwertiger Ersatz (niedrigerer Boost-Takt). Alle anderen MSI-970 sind dann noch mit klar besseren Kühllösungen ausgestattet.


----------



## illumihasi (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Also von der Optik war es die GEFORCE®  GTX 970 GAMING 4G, den Rechner habe ich von Megaport.de


----------



## BreakinB (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Holla! Wenn das wirklich eine 4G war - eine der besten 970, leise und hoch getaktet - , ist der Austausch gegen ein KFA2-Design mit dem Referenz-Kühler frech. Sehr gut, dass du das reklamiert hast.

Hatte die Tage einen ähnlichen Fall im Bekanntenkreis. Ein Build-to-Order System wird im Rahmen der Garantie zum Händler gebracht (vermutlich Netzteil abgeraucht und andere Komponenten mitgenommen). Nach der "Reparatur" soll ich mir den Rechner ansehen, da er unerklärlich laut geworden ist.

Ergebnis: Anstelle der damals gekauften Gainward GTX 970 Phantom (ebenfalls ein ordentliches Custom Design) findet sich jetzt die Gainward GTX 970 mit dem Referenzkühler im System. Der klingt bereits im Idle, als würde man einen Kabelbinder in den Lüfter halten 

Mein Verdacht: Hier werden, da sich die 970 im Abverkauf befindet, keine guten Customs mehr nachbestellt, sondern im Rahmen von Garantiefällen die unbeliebten Modelle "entsorgt". Das geht so natürlich nicht. Auch der lokale Händler hat sich, nachdem ich mit in den Laden gegangen bin, entschuldigt und konnte auf wundersame Weise doch noch eine Phantom organisieren...


----------



## illumihasi (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Das ist ja frech.. Aber das kann gut sein! 

Deine Erklärung mit dem Kabelbinder in den lüfter halten, du hast exakt mein Problem beschrieben!!  genau so klingt sie aktuell und das ist einfach nur nervig.. 

Ich bin gespannt was die mir zurück schicken, man soll den Tag nicht vor dem abend loben


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Na eine GTX 1070 sollte es doch werden, oder? ;D

Spaß beiseite, es kann natürlich sein, dass du eine andere Karte mit dem ratternden DHE-Kühler bekommst (davon gibt es viele Modelle bei der GTX 970). Wie üblich: immer schön schauen, dass der Karton noch versiegelt ist, sonst hältst du vielleicht eine Karte in den Händen, die ein anderer genau aus den gleichen Gründen wie bei dir zurück geschickt hat.


----------



## illumihasi (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Na da haben wir beide die selbe Erwartung  

Ich schreibe auch direkt mit rein das es so eine nicht werden soll, mal schauen was passiert 

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## illumihasi (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: GTX970 Lüfter Nervig laut*

Sooooo, der Support hält was er mir versprochen hat, zugeschickt wird mir nun wieder eine GEFORCE® GTX 970 GAMING 4G, ich bin gespannt und freue mich drauf! 

Im übrigen kann ich Gehäuse Lüfter von Alpenföhn sehr empfehlen!! Gestern zwei 140er verbaut eine am Boden, der Pustet ins Gehäuse (da dort ein Staub Fang ist) und einen oben der raus zieht, wirklich unglaublich die Teile


----------

